# Let's have some before and afters



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

More interesting.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Erm thanks?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

yes indeed, I believe its from the art deco period, I like the choice of fine lines mixed with all those warm colours...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I must be slow. What are we talking about here pictures?

I just took a couple yesterday and was going to post but winger told me not to. seems I was not flexing right and he started laughing.

Hey, not like there was a mirror or something. Had the nice gay shorts too. 

I will have winger take a couple of shots for me and will post those.

I thought it looked pretty good but winger said not to 

He also suggested i take a diruetic first  (pr**k). I should mash him for that comment. Like he has alot of room to talk.

Ok, I am ok now. Sorry


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I must be slow. What are we talking about here pictures?
> 
> I just took a couple yesterday and was going to post but winger told me not to. seems I was not flexing right and he started laughing.
> 
> ...


Yea but im not the one on a diet right now. My diet consistes of beer and protein. Not bad I get the protein and I get the carbs from my beer. 

Mash this ======= 

Im going to drop you like a used condom.  Bring it on lasix boy.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Hahahaha, lasix?  whats that?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, you asked

Lasix:*

Substance: Furosemide

Lasix is not a hormone compound but a diuretic. Lasix belongs to the group of saluretics and to be exact is a loop diuretic. Lasix's effect consists of distinctly increased excretion of sodium, chloride, potassium, and water. A very important characteristic which must be absolutely monitored with loop diuretics is the reabsorbtion of potassium ions, sodium ions, and chloride ions. This causes a considerable disturbance of the electrolyte household.*

Due to its intense effect on water excretion Lasix is used for treatment of edemas and high blood pressure. Bodybuilders use Lasix shortly before a competition to excrete excessive, mostly subcutaneous, water so that they appear hard, defined, and ripped to the bone when in the limelight. The effect of tablets begins within an hour and continues for 3-4 hours. Depending on how much water is still in the athlete's body he must have more or less frequent access to a restroom. This can cause a considerable weight loss within a very short time. For this reason, athletes often use Lasix to lose weight and to compete in a lower weight class. Athletes usually prefer the oral form of the compound. Bodybuilders occasionally use the injectable and intravenous version the morning of the competition since it becomes immediately effective when the athlete, due to a more or less strongly remaining water ifim, begins to panic. This, however can also produce the opposite effect. That is, the muscles become small and flat; the athlete loses vascularity, and has no pump during warm-up when during a very short time too much water and minerals are lost. It is thus possible that some pro or top amateur shortly before the beginning of a competition as a last countermeasure is seen with a bag of glucose solution being injected intravenously so that the blood volume rises again. In order to compensate for the potassium loss many athletes take potassium chloride tablets. This, however, involves a certain risk since an overdose of potassium can cause cardiac arrest. In our experience, Lasix is taken in the last two days before a competition. The amount of the dosage, the duration of application, and the intervals of intake usually depend on the diuretic effect or the athlete's shape.*

Bodybuilders usually take a half or whole 40 mg tablet and wait to see what happens. Some repeat this procedure once or twice in an interval of a few hours. Lasix is the strongest diuretic and the most dangerous compound in bodybuilders' ****nal of medicme. Side effects can include circulatory disturbances, dizziness, dehydration, muscle cramps, vomiting, circulatory collapse, diarrhea, and fainting. In extreme cases cardiac arrest is possible. This also seems to have been the cause of death for Austrian bodybuilder Heinz Salimayer, who passed away during the 1980's, and for Mohammed Benaziza, who died in October 1992. Extreme caution is advised when athletes who are already substantially drained and dehydrated continue their loop diuretic treatment with a "make it or die attitude," or even continue the intake altogether with a completely reduced liquid intake. ATTENTION: The 500 mg tablet version must not be used under any circumstances by persons with a normal kidney function. Loop diuretics are prescription drugs and are only available in pharmacies. The compound Lasix by Hoechst Company, for example, is sold in packages containing 20 tablets of 40 mg each and costs about $10.*


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

man whats this thread about lol does anyone know?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Ah, a diuretic, I thought Steve just spelt 'latex' wrong


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lasik is for the eyes (lazer surgery). No he for once spelled it right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robdog said:


> man whats this thread about lol does anyone know?


No probs hyjacking this thread. What is the thread about?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Heh, I believe the guy is asking for before and after shots, not just current shots...I think...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Maybe he should have put it in the members pics area. But where is the thread going? Well that is up to Insanity. He is the king of hijacking.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2004)

Erm...hate to break it to you Steve, but this is the members pics area


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Erm...hate to break it to you Steve, but this is the members pics area


Ouch.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

winger said:


> Ouch.


LMAO.... its moments like these you need a beer.... speaking of which... mmmm beers...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i'm lost with this thread

anyone got any before and after pics


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

before:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

in the middle:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

after:


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i always wondered who that good looking stud was in your avatar mate..  lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lmfao  more like troll than a stud


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Before (holiday henna tattoo, which is why it isnt on after!)


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

after..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Before!

Age 22. I am on the left and winger is on the right. In case you have not figured it out we are twins.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

After pic approx 22 years later. Here is me @ 44


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn biker you fit the name rather well.  You are one crazy looking guy. You look like you should be fighting in a cage with glue and glass on the fists.   



> LMAO.... its moments like these you need a beer.... speaking of which... mmmm beers...


 Hey Grey that wasn't from beer, that was just natural stupidity.  Wait was that a chop on myself. 

Hey Panthro you really need to shave that beard.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is winger after @ 44 as well. This is after one cycle (post) last year of deca


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now that is one good looking guy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The second one up right?

Not the one above or on the third one up on the right? RIGHT!!!???

Dont make me edit your pick!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont make me post the pic of you on the couch at the river.  Thought so.  Now that is a before and after shot.  EAS would give you a free car for that one.


----------

